# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Коротко о создании сайта

## nikita.b

Приготовьтесь к тому, что в первое время после открытия вашего сайта посещаемости практически не будет. После того как вы наберете обороты и ваш сайт начнет индексироваться поисковыми роботами - это даст небольшой приплыв посетителей, но по статистике, только 30% посетителей заходят на сайт через поисковые системы. Большая часть посетителей – это постоянные пользователи, которые периодически заходят на сайт за информацией.

Чтобы поддерживать интерес постоянных посетителей, информацию на сайте необходимо обновлять. Самый легкий способ для этого – воспользоваться новостной лентой. Достаточно будет размещать раз в несколько дней новости на сайте. Это будет создавать у пользователей впечатление непрерывной деятельности.

У любого "приличного" сайта должен быть собственный форум для обсуждения посетителями разных вопросов и общения между собой. Можно установить вместо форума чат, но это не очень эффективно, т.к. чат больше предназначен для обмена короткими сообщениями и пользователи должны находиться онлайн.

Если вы устанавливаете на сайте форум, вам придется часто посещать его, контролировать процесс обсуждения тем, отвечать на вопросы и т.д. При быстром реагировании на вопросы, пользователи будут знать, что ваш сайт всегда оперативно решает проблемы, а это дополнительный рейтинг для вашего сайта.

Если у Вас есть такая возможность - проводите разные конкурсы с вознаграждением, например, конкурс на самого активного посетителя. Даже небольшие призы улучшают настроение пользователям и добавляют вашему сайту популярность. 

Старайтесь писать статьи самостоятельно, а если используете других авторов – обязательно это указывайте.

Сотрудничайте с другими сайтами. Создайте рубрику "Сайты-друзья", в которой будут размещены ссылки на сайты ваших партнеров, а они в свою очередь установят у себя ссылки на ваш сайт.

И помните, что создание сайта – первый шаг к успеху вашего бизнеса!

Информация предоставлена компанией дизайн и Интернет решений AB Design.
Олег Кухленко, проджект-менеджер

----------


## mr.L

Тёмочки то, на вас, нет =)

----------


## nikita.b

> Тёмочки то, на вас, нет =)


В смысле? Что вы имеете ввиду ?

----------


## nikita.b

Ув. Форумчане жду активного обсуждения темы .

----------


## k3nzo

а чего тут обсуждать? ничего нового толком не написал... тексты с подобным содержанием на каждом форуме практически написаны. так что увы, но ничего нового вы не открыли

----------


## nikita.b

Я предложил Вашему вниманию статью, которая кроме того, что является авторской и уникальной, достаточно информативна. Почему же Вы считаете, что она не несёт ничего нового. Возможно Вы невнимательно её прочли.

----------


## Maks_Alexey13

Всё потому что это основы :) а их знает практически каждый мало-мальски грамотный веб-житель ;)

но для тех кто не знает - это очень полезный и выверенный текст, от их лица выражаю вам благодарность, но кнопку не нажму :) и не судите тех кто вас не хвалит, возможно для многих этот текст просто не является тем, что они не знают

Совет: добавьте сюда немного о принципах заполнения сайта контентом и раскрутке :) хотя и эта тема уже заезжена, но может будет кому интересна

И не бейте меня ногами, я просто дал совет ;)

----------


## nikita.b

> Всё потому что это основы :) а их знает практически каждый мало-мальски грамотный веб-житель ;)
> 
> но для тех кто не знает - это очень полезный и выверенный текст, от их лица выражаю вам благодарность, но кнопку не нажму :) и не судите тех кто вас не хвалит, возможно для многих этот текст просто не является тем, что они не знают
> 
> Совет: добавьте сюда немного о принципах заполнения сайта контентом и раскрутке :) хотя и эта тема уже заезжена, но может будет кому интересна
> 
> И не бейте меня ногами, я просто дал совет ;)


Я вас прекрасно понимаю. Но прошу заметить, что мне не нужна похвала. Мне интересно именно обсуждение статьи. Возможно у Вас есть что добавить к данной теме?

----------


## IMPERIAL

*nikita.b*, а что добавлять? Вы хотите обсуждения? Создайте блог. Пишите туда. Авторские тематические блоги, если они интересны, очень хорошо читаются и обсуждаются.

----------


## nikita.b

Хм...
Вы сами-то знаете для чего создаются форумы? Они создаются для обсуждения спорных и интересующих вопросов. Конкретно меня этот вопрос интересует. И если вы действительно данную статью читали, значит Вас она тоже заинтересовала. А если у Вас нет ни вопросов, ни добавлений, значит Вам эта статья дала полную информацию по теме.

Так почему Вы посылаете меня завести блогИ!!!::confused:

----------


## Maks_Alexey13

ну вообще-то если терзают сомнения по поводу данного форума то читай тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/faq.php?faq=..._threads_posts
а если по поводу обсуждения, то по окончании статьи нужно было задать хотя бы один вопрос, который интересует лично Вас :) а если таких нет, то и ответов в продолжение темы, скорее всего, тоже не будет...

----------


## nikita.b

Странно, что ответа так и не последовало. Вопрос был задан. Вы весьма невнимательны.

----------


## nikita.b

Неужели Вам нечего сказать по этому поводу?

----------


## nikita.b

Допустим, что вопрос не задан. Человек, прочитавший статью наверняка бы заметил недочеты. При таком плачевном состоянии критики как сейчас, критически мыслить способен каждый второй. Другое дело, что эти способности мало кто на практике применяет. Вот Вы и раскритикуйте. У Вас достаточно хорошо должно это получиться.

----------


## Maks_Alexey13

Хотите критики, значит вам не сюда :)
вам сюда

----------


## nikita.b

А для чего тогда создаются форумы?

----------


## nikita.b

То есть на данном ресурсе нет человека, который может критично мыслить?

----------


## DEL

Статья для нуба, писал новичок который сам только это где то узнал, причем поверхностно
Нет озывов, да и ладно

----------


## nikita.b

Далеко не новичок, уважаемый. Это статья руководителя успешного веб-проекта. Вам, наверняка, просто нечего добавить.

----------


## segabu

Ув. ТС не предложил ничего нового. Тема бесполезна, да. :rolleyes:

----------

